# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  [25.06.2012] Cyclone Box Installer v1.21 Released

## ameerl

*  
Hi to all, new Installer for Cyclone Box is ready to download.  What's new?  Quote:
=====================
Installer v1.21
25.06.2012
=====================
- New BB5 FBUs/USB Loaders v12.08.00 Added
- Qualcomm Based Products support added (Lumia 800, 610, etc)
- Normal mode Flashing is supported
- Dead-mode flashing is supported
- Downgrade is supported
- Support for Multi-CNT Qulacomm Configurations
- Support secure-erase USER Area - this takes about 15-25 minutes
- Basic read info including battery information etc for Lumia products
- Automatic Variant selection for Lumia products
- Cross-flash is supported, if Public Key hash matches
- After connecting product in Normal mode, Zune drivers must be installed. Take them from C:\Program Files\Cyclone Box\Drivers\ZuneDrivers
- Flashing drivers will be installed automatically, however on some problems just install them manually from C:\Program Files\Cyclone Box\Drivers\LumiaFlashing
- Abort Button improved
- SX4 Default Database updated, added 30 new models
- Nokia Connectivity cables drivers updated to v7.1.78.0
- Minor changes and bugfixes
Small tests:
800 FF  Quote:
If phone is alive, It will be automatically swithced to OSBL mode.
If software can't switch to OSBL mode, or phone is generally DEAD do folllowing: 
1. Turn OFF device, wait 15 seconds afterwards
2. Eject USB cable, wait 10 seconds
3. Press and hold Volume-UP button
4. Insert USB Cable. OSBL should be booted. 
Booting CMT...
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
OSBL Details
Protocol: v1.1
Version: v257.6
Build: 12
Timestamp: 2012-02-17 14:40:05
OSBL Bootloader Ready
USB&UART Tracing set
[HA Auth] : Elevating permissions to RnD
Requested Auth Elevation Level: RnD
[HA Auth] : Challenge : 08F70ECD76F6E4EE142BE82BA00143C3E4BC91036680A62C2A 3EF07508099060B5BCAD7BA00D151307A006BB
[HA Auth] : Calculating SHA256-ECC Response...
[HA Auth] : ERROR, No HA dongle found, can't elevate, Ignore this message if you flash original Images
ESCO: Processing RM801_12w14_prod_generic_nokia_osbl.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98031573
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-06 09:40:02
Signer S/N:    1725
Signer User ID:    10275021
Auth Level:    Care
Data Encryption:    0
Image Index:    1
Asic Index:    0
Type:     Image Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing 936.552kB @ 0x000000000007D200
Write taken 0.437s (Average speed: 17556,36kBits/s)
ESCO: Processing RM801_12w14_prod_generic_adsp.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98031568
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-06 09:37:16
Signer S/N:    1735
Signer User ID:    10275021
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    1
Image Index:    3
Asic Index:    0
Type:     File Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing File "adsp.mbn" (5.368MB)
Flushing...
Flushed OK
Write taken 7.847s (Average speed: 5730,02kBits/s)
ESCO: Processing RM801_12w14_prod_generic_amss.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98031568
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-06 09:40:01
Signer S/N:    1738
Signer User ID:    10275021
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    1
Image Index:    4
Asic Index:    0
Type:     File Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing File "amss.mbn" (15.961MB)
Flushing...
Flushed OK
Write taken 24.243s (Average speed: 5515,28kBits/s)
ESCO: Processing RM801_12140_prod_760_01_boot.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98022316
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-20 12:32:28
Signer S/N:    1110
Signer User ID:    508009728
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    0
Image Index:    2
Asic Index:    0
Type:     Image Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing 353.543MB @ 0x0000000010000000
Write taken 139.823s (Average speed: 21209,86kBits/s)
ESCO: Processing RM801_12w14_prod_generic_user_area_erase.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98031573
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-06 09:36:19
Signer S/N:    1719
Signer User ID:    10275021
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    0
Image Index:    6
Asic Index:    0
Type:     Image Erase
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Erasing 0x000000003C000000-0x000000077DFFFFFF (29.32GB)
Erase taken 11.232s
Restoring Modem from BACKUP_RAMFS_IMAGE...
Restore OK
Restarting MCU...
All ESCO Images Processed Successfully
Reading info...
[Urządzenie kompozytowe USB]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
MCU Version    1750.0805.8773.12140
MCU Date    N/A
Product     Lumia Series (Nokia Lumia Series)
Manufacturer    (c) Nokia
IMEI     359289045145774
Mastercode    5573422330
Public ID     8F07A22B55784E8C893370340D947D55
Product Code     059M3C1
Basic Product Code     059J2N6
Module Code     0205051
NCSd Version     1.9
HW Version     112.1402.2.3
SW Version     1750.0805.8773.12140
PSN Number     0022D28AB
ESN     00000000
WLAN MAC     6CE9070E42230000
BT ID     6CE9071AEF6B000000000000
Battery Life     35%
Battery Cycle Count     65535
Battery Temperature    38.6C
Battery Voltage     3795mV
Battery Flags     297
Battery Standby Current    -6mA
Battery Max Load Current    -800mA
Battery Health     860
Battery Average Current    -27mA
Battery Remaining Capacity    482mAh
Battery Full Charge Capacity    1394mAh
Read info thread finished, continuing...
Flashing Successfull!
610 FF Quote:
If phone is alive, It will be automatically swithced to OSBL mode.
If software can't switch to OSBL mode, or phone is generally DEAD do folllowing: 
1. Turn OFF device, wait 15 seconds afterwards
2. Eject USB cable, wait 10 seconds
3. Press and hold Volume-UP button
4. Insert USB Cable. OSBL should be booted. 
Booting CMT...
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
Switching to RAW Mode...
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
OSBL Details
Protocol: v1.1
Version: v256.0
Build: 1
Timestamp: 2012-02-22 11:37:26
OSBL Bootloader Ready
USB&UART Tracing set
[HA Auth] : Elevating permissions to RnD
Requested Auth Elevation Level: RnD
[HA Auth] : Challenge : 501AFF8D3A1D2B693BD8FEC40C1C55C5CB7F7E7DAF2FF78CEA 254978752CF80142347C1C31C0AB751C001F38
[HA Auth] : Calculating SHA256-ECC Response...
[HA Auth] : ERROR, No HA dongle found, can't elevate, Ignore this message if you flash original Images
ESCO: Processing RM835_12w16_prod_generic_amss.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98031568
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-13 19:53:21
Signer S/N:    2315
Signer User ID:    10318699
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    1
Image Index:    4
Asic Index:    0
Type:     File Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing File "amss.mbn" (18.229MB)
Flushing...
Flushed OK
Write taken 18.782s (Average speed: 8139,50kBits/s)
ESCO: Processing RM835_12w16_prod_generic_user_area_erase.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98031573
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-13 19:50:07
Signer S/N:    2312
Signer User ID:    10318699
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    0
Image Index:    6
Asic Index:    0
Type:     Image Erase
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Erasing 0x000000004C000000-0x0000000795FFFFFF (29.160GB)
Erase taken 0.172s
ESCO: Processing RM835_12160_prod_296_01_boot.esco...
OSBL Certificate Details
Magic:     WP70
Version:     0
Signer Server ID:    0x98030051
Signer Timestamp:    2012-04-19 06:27:32
Signer S/N:    953
Signer User ID:    2150079744
Auth Level:    None
Data Encryption:    0
Image Index:    2
Asic Index:    0
Type:     Image Write
Hashtable Parsed OK
Sending Certificate...
Certificate Accepted...
[ASIC 0, Storage 4,1] Writing 307.683MB @ 0x0000000028000000
Write taken 94.115s (Average speed: 27422,85kBits/s)
Restoring Modem from BACKUP_RAMFS_IMAGE...
Restore OK
Restarting MCU...
All ESCO Images Processed Successfully
Reading info...
[Urządzenie kompozytowe USB]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
[Nokia USB Connectivity]: WinUSB Port opened OK!
MCU Version    1066.0000.8773.12160
MCU Date    N/A
Product     Lumia Series (Nokia Lumia Series)
Manufacturer    (c) Nokia
IMEI     359313043774250
Mastercode    551675110
Public ID     88B3433D92343DDEFFED8DFC7EF2952F
Product Code     059P4D7
Basic Product Code     059L3R3
Module Code     0205127
NCSd Version     1.9
HW Version     112.1569.1.0
SW Version     1066.0000.8773.12160
PSN Number     0468BC2AB
ESN     00000000
WLAN MAC     3C363D77083A0000
BT ID     3C363D75337A0000FFFFFFFF
Battery Life     29%
Battery Cycle Count     65535
Battery Temperature    29.3C
Battery Voltage     3787mV
Battery Flags     312
Battery Standby Current    -3mA
Battery Max Load Current    -500mA
Battery Health     356
Battery Average Current    142mA
Battery Remaining Capacity    381mAh
Battery Full Charge Capacity    1322mAh
Read info thread finished, continuing...
Flashing Successfull! Where from download?
ALWAYS FRESH installer you can get at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Uninstalling old version is RECOMMENDED before installing this one, however not ordinary.
You don't need to download Installer MANUALLY. It will be downloaded automatically, if you are having some of last Cyclone build with autoupdate module. 
Lumia Flashing drivers will be installed automatically (according to your CPU architecture).
However, ZUNE drivers (when you are attaching phone in Normal mode) need's to be installed Manually from C:\Program files\Cyclonebox\Drivers\ZuneDrivers. This you need to ONLY ONCE. 
Firmware upgrade is not needed.  Join us on facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Stay tuned,
Cyclone Team
وهذا رابط اخر للتحديث
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## امير محمد

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## AZIZ19

بارك الله فيك

----------

